# What is your favourite book?



## KWODG (Jul 10, 2018)

I love books and that's it😅


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Metamorphosis and Other Stories.

It contains The Metamorphosis by Kafka and many of his other works.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've read too many good books over the past eight years or so, I used to say Ender's Game, and while that's still one of my favorites, I've read too many other good books recently to be sure.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Ubik, by Philip K Dick. It's got all the hooks for me, reality warping, paranoid, and just a little bit hopeful.


----------



## KWODG (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm probably going to check out all these books ,thanks.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm not much of a reader at all and it'll show from my choice, but mine's Bec. I love the Demonata series and Bec's my favourite. Really need to get into the Saga of Darren Shan at some point.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

There are far too many amazing books I’ve read to ever be able to pick just one!

At the end of the day though, the books that I’ve always adored, and will always want to re-read are the classics:




Alice in Wonderland












Winnie the Pooh













The Velveteen Rabbit


----------



## NelleArrangement (May 20, 2019)

I recently finished The Tsar of Love and Techno by Anthony Marra and I thoroughly enjoyed it. It's a collection of short stories, but they connect in some way.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

So many.

If I had to pick a single series though it would be Dune by Frank Herbert. 

Especially the third and last book of the series.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Aridela said:


> So many.
> 
> If I had to pick a single series though it would be Dune by Frank Herbert.
> 
> Especially the third and last book of the series.


I rarely run into anybody who read all of the original Dune series and liked it. It's has been a long time for me, but I remember being really into a lot of the later story elements with Duncan Idaho clones and the Honored Matres. Hmmm, kinda want to read it again. Maybe in the future.


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Aghata Cristie's books. Any of them


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

The Time Machine by H.G. Wells. I've read it about 4 or 5 times so far.


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Caleph Calesandres said:


> The Time Machine by H.G. Wells. I've read it about 4 or 5 times so far.


Oh cool. It is my favorite book. I read it first time when I was in college and even wrote essay on this topic. Second time I read it recently. Amazing book!


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

https://www.thembsgroup.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/****-Deus.jpg



















amongst others...


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Hop on Pop


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

Have anyone watched last season of Game of Thrones?


----------



## maxmayer (Oct 25, 2018)

I just started reading theese books and now I can say - I am so excited... really worth it. Honestly I it was necessary for me to read them cause I need to write essay about last book I've read and I suppose it would be great story. If someone interested click here to get some tips like I got.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

_So relevant today, more so than ever before!_


----------

